# Koda is gone, my puppy. :(



## Gaberitta (Nov 8, 2012)

This past weekend we traveled a few hours away to visit some family.
While me and my husband was out, somehow Koda got out of his kennel and wondered into the yard. Scooby had free access to the yard, so we arent sure if the two dogs were playing or if he slipped. But Koda was found at the bottom of the pool. We have been so devasted by this loss. He was such a good puppy, and it took us forever to locate a breeder we were comfortable with. 

This picture was taken a couple of hours before the incident. Its the last picture I will ever have of him. 

I'm just so heartbroken and sad.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I am so very, very sorry for the loss of your beautiful pup.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I am so sorry 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss RIP Koda


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. ):


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

How heartbreaking. I am so sorry for you and your family.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

oh no.....I am so sorry!!!!! Poor puppy! :rip: Koda.....

Lee


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

That's so heartbreaking. I can't imagine what you're going though. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

OMG! I'm so very sorry, how heartbreaking. I cannot even fathom what you guys are going through. Rest in puppy paradise little baby Koda. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I am soo sorry for your loss! You must be devastated, rest in peace sweet little Koda


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of your precious Koda, run free at the bridge little one, run free.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh I am so so very sad for you. What an awful thing to have happen. As much as we want to keep them safe, we just can't be wih them 24 hours a day. RIP little puppy.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

terrible news, so sorry.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Lalaland (Dec 19, 2012)

OMG.. that´s horrible, i´m so sorry for your loss
RIP little one


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

This is so sad. I'm so very sorry for your loss. RIP little Koda.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

He was a beautiful pup. I am sorry for your loss  Rest in Peace Koda...


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh no. 
My heart is breaking for you. It's never easy losing one of your babies, even if you know the time is near. Even moreso when they're taken so unexpectedly.

My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Destany (Feb 9, 2013)

I know exactally how you feel it is a horribe thing. We lost our drake a few weeks ago and we were devistated. As much as you feel like you dont want to get another puppy wait a little bit , because it wont be Koda but it will comfort you and can b a companion with a different loving personailty. We are now waiting on our Kirra to come home on April the 1st and we can npt wait its so Lonesome !


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Terrible tragedy..I am sorry for your loss...


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

Oh no. That is just terrible. 
I am so sorry... *hugs*


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:hugs: What a horrific tragedy, I'm so sorry you lost your beautiful little Koda!


----------



## irickchad (Feb 6, 2013)

Ahh that's so terrible, sorry to hear about this.. It's always sad to lose a pup to an illness, but when it's an accident it just seems so much worse.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

so sorry for your loss RIP sweet pup


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

This makes me so sad.  RIP little pup.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry that happened. RIP Koda sweet baby.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What a tragedy. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

thats a shame im sorry for your loss!


----------



## Gaberitta (Nov 8, 2012)

Destany said:


> I know exactally how you feel it is a horribe thing. We lost our drake a few weeks ago and we were devistated. As much as you feel like you dont want to get another puppy wait a little bit , because it wont be Koda but it will comfort you and can b a companion with a different loving personailty. We are now waiting on our Kirra to come home on April the 1st and we can npt wait its so Lonesome !


 
It does feel empty without him, and we will most likely look into another one at the end of the year. The breeder we went with had been great, and has helped us out alot through this. I've looked at other liver puppies available, and I keep thinking "But Koda was so much prettier.. blah blah blah" So right now would not be the best time. Good luck with Kirra, cannot wait for pictures.


----------



## Gaberitta (Nov 8, 2012)

irickchad said:


> Ahh that's so terrible, sorry to hear about this.. It's always sad to lose a pup to an illness, but when it's an accident it just seems so much worse.


 
We have been through so much with him. He had parvo, and about a week after he survived that he got giardia, and about 3 days later the pool accident. It was a stringe of bad luck, and I beat myself up for it. Felt like out of all the things to happen, like seriously? How can one person be so unlucky, after searching for 6 years?

Our family is doing better now, and we are more prepared to handle this kind of thing in the future.


----------



## Pattyobrien3 (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm sorry that this happened to you. I know what it feels like to bury a puppy. My baby Bear was just 12 weeks old when he got away from me at the park and ran a quarter mile to try and get home across a 4-lane road. I had to watch it happen. He died october 11th, 2012, and there hasn't been a single day since I haven't thought about him, or his death. 

I wish I could tell you that it gets better, but it hasn't for me, really. I don't know what to say, or do, other to say that I am sorry, and I know how it feels.


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Really sorry for your loss


----------

